# anyone have elevated white blood cells?infection?



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

I have been through a series of tests now but not yet a colonoscpopy. My blood tests keep coming back saying I have an elevated white blood cell count and an elevated sed rate. I was told that this indicates an infection or inflamation of some sort. Is anyone out there familiar with this? I am wondering if this means I have an infection in my colon? Has anyone ever heard of this? All of my stool culture tests came back negative and my upper GI was normal except for rapid transit. I have to have repeat blood work in October and if the levels are still up probably a sigmoidoscopy or colonoscopy. If anyone knows anything about this I would love your advice or suggestions.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Basically these go up no matter where in your body you have inflamtion. Toe's, guts, arms, lungs, brains, etc.They are non-specific. Now if they stay up and you have GI symptoms they will want to take a look-see to see if you have inflamation there as this may be what is causing the symptoms. There are different auto-immune (inflammation but no infection) diseases that effect the gut and they can tell that by looking.But you could have something going on somewhere else that could be setting off the blood tests. And how urgent they will be about scoping you may have to do with how bad your symptoms are. Lots of bloody diarrhea daily with a high ESR would be a scope now kinda thing.If you have only symptoms of IBS they may be more willing to wait and see if whatever set off the ESR resolves itself.K.


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

I was told by my physician that an elevated white count was a result of an infection. Back when I had my gallbladder and was suffering attacks all the time, everytime they checked my blood after an attack, my white count was extremely elevated.The elevated SED rate, I have no idea what that indicates.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

I had an elevated white count after my second surgery in one month back in April.I also had a high liver reading. They kept doing tests and then after a while the tests cleared up. I don't know what that meant. I had an infection before my 2nd surgery. It was from the catheter used for the 1st surgery. I was started on antibiotics for that a few days before my colon shut down and I had to have the second surgery.So I guess that it could have been the left over infection thing but no one ever came to any conclusion about the liver thing.Just cleared up.However, the new gastroenterologist is concerned about all of that so I guess I'll hear back from him if the current tests show anything to worry about.Kamie


----------



## Karmacat (Apr 9, 2002)

Parasites...................for 3 years I suffered and Im still suffering but atleast Ive been diagnosed.The white cel count is caused by an infection. for 3 years I was told you have IBS but your white cells are high and you have no b12 or iron.The did the c difficile test and well, after taking the pills my white cells are down. The pain is different and I dont have IBS C anymore. Ask your doc to check you out for bacteria. Be insistant and your own advocate. Deman they investigate this.


----------

